
Self-Driving Cars Will Be Ready Before Our Laws Are - tokenadult
http://spectrum.ieee.org/transportation/advanced-cars/selfdriving-cars-will-be-ready-before-our-laws-are
======
sharemywin
And that's a surprise? Same with drones. 3d printed objects. Labor laws need
updated.

------
a3n
Cars themselves were ready before our laws were.

